# Existing Wire Glass



## LGreene (Dec 21, 2010)

There were changes in the 2003 and 2006 editions of the IBC regarding the use of traditional wire glass in doors and other "hazardous locations."  Traditional wire glass, which does not meet the CPSC impact-resistance requirements, is not allowed in doors in educational occupancies per the 2003 IBC, and it's not allowed in doors regardless of the occupancy per the 2006 edition.  (When I say "doors," I really mean all of the various places deemed "hazardous locations" per the IBC.)

My question is...does your jurisdiction have any recommendations or requirements regarding the existing wire glass?  Someone sent me an old newsletter from a glass company recommending the evaluation of glass in 5 areas starting with the most hazardous, but I don't know where these guidelines originated:

_1) Wired glass in the basketball court, gymnasium, or athletic facility._

_2) Wired glass in non-fire-rated doors and frames in hazardous locations._

_3) Wired glass that extends directly behind the panic device or push bar, or next to the push plate or door knob, especially if it's a high-traffic door with a closer._

_4) Wired glass in sidelites >9SF, <18"AFF, top edge >36"AFF, walking surface within 36"._

_5) Wired glass in fire-rated doors, where the glass is well above the operating hardware._

Let me know if you've seen any guidelines or recommendations regarding what to do about the existing wire glass.  Here's a CBS report on wire glass from a couple of years ago:





Thanks for your help!


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

If it meet code when installed, allowed to exist, till remodel or changing of door,

would be my call


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 28, 2010)

There is always a difference between what should be done and what is required.  cda is correct on what is required.

I watched a high school classmate put both arms completely through wire-glass doors when he was running for the exit and missed the panic bar.  Not something I will ever forget.


----------



## peach (Dec 28, 2010)

Wired glass isn't good.. but if it was allowed when it was installed, it can stay.


----------



## JBI (Dec 28, 2010)

Agreed. No _requirement_ to change it lacking a code triggering event. Smart money would be to budget changeouts voluntarily over a period of time. As far as priority, check with the insurance carrier for recommendations.


----------



## Frank (Dec 29, 2010)

It could well come from Liability Insurerance carriers or Risk Management people.  The same ones that have businesses posting signs all winter that icy sidewalks can be slippery.

Wire glass in doors has caused some nasty injuries.

No code requirement for changeout but cannot be replaced with same if broken-have to upgrade to current glass standard see 2009 IBC 3407.1


----------



## LGreene (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  I know they don't have to change it but I think it makes sense to change some of the higher-risk areas if possible.  The insurance companies are a good thought...that may be where the recommendations came from.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 30, 2010)

Can't replace glass with non-compliant glazing. Agree with others there are no retroactive provisions for wired glass.

SECTION 3407

GLASS REPLACEMENT

3407.1 Conformance.

The installation or replacement of glass shall be as required for new installations.


----------

